# rookie needing help



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

I plan on coming down to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach area around the middle of March and I was wondering what could I expect to be biting while surf fishing. I am just trying to see if it is worth my while to buy all the fishing supplies,license,etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I know NOTHING about that area ( I had to Google it to find out it was in Alabama ) . . . However, thes links may be helpful.

*http://www.fishingorangebeach.com/What-Is-Biting-Now.htm

https://proangler.us/fishingreport/gulf-shores-gulf-highlands-fishing-report/

http://www.fishingorangebeach.com/Gulf-Shores-Pier-Fishing.htm*


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

fisherguy, 
Whatever you do, don't bring the family dog. 

NO DOGS allowed on any of the beaches in Alabama (except Dauphin Island) and on most of the west Florida beaches.

Mid March can be good but it can also not depending on the weather. April fools day is when everything turns on down that way. 

Although last year I saw a 75lb cobia caught on Navarre pier about the 15th of March. 

If your a rookie you don't want to get into the middle of that mob. 

We were at Cap San Blass the middle of March last year and caught a bunch of small sharks and whiting. I got my big 12ft surf rod spooled the last night by something that never even thought about slowing down. 

You can get into some good sheephead off rocks if you know how to do it. I suck at rocks. 

The weather was beautiful and we were always hooked up on some sort of kritter. Not the pompano and speckled trout we were looking for but man we caught a lot of fish. Fresh bait is the key...............If you would not eat it don't use it for bait. Keep your bait so you can cook it for supper after you get done fishing. 
Peeled shrimp and river rigs and you will at least catch hard heads.


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

I appreciate the information guys!


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Does anyone have reports fishing off of dauphin island?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

fisherguy said:


> Does anyone have reports fishing off of dauphin island?


There is a forum for down there:

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/forum.php

There is a guy called pierR I think and he can be hired as a beach guide. 

I caught a nice 25 inch puppy drum off the beach there by the old fishing pier on a flat calm day. It was like being at a lake. Never seen it that flat and crystal clear. 

Too bad the pier does not make it too the water anymore. It is kind of a cool place have to go back again sometime.


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

I have another fishing trip scheduled for the beginning of May in Destin. I was wondering what can I expect to be biting while fishing off the beach and also what type of bait would be best to use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

There will probably be all kinds of things biting you don't want. 
Read the beach and find an out suck or a high bank to fish where the water is deep. 
If you have a rod that can reach way out put a bait out in the hole in the bar or on top of a hump way out. 
Look for different things and try different bait and locations. If its dirty and brown your just going to catch hardheads and sharks. 
The bait stealers get thick. 
Use the freshest peeled shrimp you can find and catch a lot of fish. Get a sand flea rake and a ghost shrimp pump. Lots of guys pump shrimp off the beach. They don't stay on the hook very good but they catch fish every cast. 
Did I say fresh not frozen bait?
If you wouldn't eat it don't fish with it. All you will catch is hard heads. 
Don't get pooked by a hard head. 
If you can't catch the bait stealers use smaller hooks until you do. 
River rig with #4 Muta light circles will get about anything and even some big stuff. 
River rig with #1 Muta light circles for pomps and whiting with sand fleas. 
Double drop with 1-0 Kayles for live shrimp and fleas. 
Keep the little whiting and croakers and skipjack for bait. 
Fish at night and get spooled by big biters. 
Cut the head off the pin fish and throw it out on a heaver and catch a shark or a drum or a big jack.
Ok it's a really good place to fish. 
You are only limited by how much you want to try.


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Alright. I appreciate the information! I'll be staying at topsail state park. Are there any hotspots in or around that area that will be worth trying?


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I stayed at Topsail a couple of years ago in April. Pompano and big whiting were biting good. Access to beach is kind of a pain. Either have to walk or take shuttle. There was good structure close to beach access though. Watch out for pygmy rattlers! Pompano run is usually from first of April through mid May peaking about tax day. Good luck.


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for helping me! Hopefully I will do some good while I'm down there.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

fisherguy said:


> Thanks for helping me! Hopefully I will do some good while I'm down there.


There is also a Pensacola fishing forum that has a lot of good information on it. It has a lot better beach information than the Gulf Shores forum.


----------



## fisherguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Can you send me the link for it please?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/


----------

